# More old outlets



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Pulled these from a laundry room in an old basement. The cover plate was quite heavy. Replaced these with a new run of 12/2 and a gfci and decora outlet for the new washer and dryer. Hard to think of a washing machine with only a 2 wire cord...


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

JoeKP said:


> Pulled these from a laundry room in an old basement. The cover plate was quite heavy. Replaced these with a new run of 12/2 and a gfci and decora outlet for the new washer and dryer. Hard to think of a washing machine with only a 2 wire cord...


Nice I'll bet there was no slack on those wires..:laughing:


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Had about an inch. The one that was on the other side of the room had none, but I think that's because I was pulling on the bx pretty hard to remove it from the clips...


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Anyone else notice that they were wired with the hot and neutral reversed? :whistling2:

And Joe, when these were installed I'm willing to bet washers weren't equipped with a grounded cord set. I can remember wayyyyy back as a kid one of our washers had a two-prong cord and there was a small (#16 maybe) stranded wire that was strapped to the cold-water pipe.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

despite the age and wear, i always thought they were better made devices back then.....~CS~


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

chicken steve said:


> despite the age and wear, i always thought they were better made devices back then.....~CS~


That stuff would probably cost $50 a Pop these days.:laughing:


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

mxslick said:


> Anyone else notice that they were wired with the hot and neutral reversed? :whistling2:
> 
> And Joe, when these were installed I'm willing to bet washers weren't equipped with a grounded cord set. I can remember wayyyyy back as a kid one of our washers had a two-prong cord and there was a small (#16 maybe) stranded wire that was strapped to the cold-water pipe.


IIRC, the 1959 model year was the first year to use grounding line cords. 
My uncle bought an RCA Whirlpool pair in 1958, that still had non-grounding line cords.
Refridgerators, freezers and gas ranges started around 1968.


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

chicken steve said:


> despite the age and wear, i always thought they were better made devices back then.....~CS~


I hope the O.P. kept them and also the machined brass plate. :thumbsup:


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

retiredsparktech said:


> I hope the O.P. kept them and also the machined brass plate. :thumbsup:


Well 2 issues. I currently have no place for any of my stuff right now and 2. It disappeared


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Also. Here is the panel change dad and I did. Service being upgraded at a later date. Also. The after pic of that laundry room outlet.


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

chicken steve said:


> despite the age and wear, i always thought they were better made devices back then.....~CS~


Hubbell still made a device that was simular, up to about 20 years ago. They were the old 3 phase, 4 wire configuration. I was surprised to see a device still made of porcelain as those were.


----------



## socalelect (Nov 14, 2011)

mxslick said:


> Anyone else notice that they were wired with the hot and neutral reversed? :whistling2:
> 
> And Joe, when these were installed I'm willing to bet washers weren't equipped with a grounded cord set. I can remember wayyyyy back as a kid one of our washers had a two-prong cord and there was a small (#16 maybe) stranded wire that was strapped to the cold-water pipe.


I remember those cheesy little green wires that would never be connected and still twisted up nicely behind the washer. I remember seeing them under the outlet cover plate screw


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

There was an older washer upstairs. It has a 3 prong cord and it still had the ground wire all nicely twisted behind it.... Well +1 screw and scrap copper in the bin


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

JoeKP said:


> Well 2 issues. I currently have no place for any of my stuff right now and 2. It disappeared


I hope they weren't thrown away. Either that or some low life Ebayer grabbed them.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

retiredsparktech said:


> I hope they weren't thrown away. Either that or some low life Ebayer grabbed them.


Is it really worth it for me to find em?


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

10 a 250 v i thought they were at least 15a


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

"Now where did those damn plate screws go." :laughing:


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

JoeKP said:


> Is it really worth it for me to find em?


Absolutely not.


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

JoeKP said:


> Is it really worth it for me to find em?


Certain areas of the country, there's a lot more of that stuff around.
They have a display of old wiring devices at the IBEW union hall. It's something to look at when waiting.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

electricmanscott said:


> "Now where did those damn plate screws go." :laughing:


Nah. Just an old temp plate


----------



## ABC1979 (Aug 18, 2012)

Siemens/ITE breakers in a Cutler-Hammer panel...nice; it's only a couple, majority rules I guess. Same for the non-gfci receps in an unfinished basement. And I'm pretty sure the backfed breaker needs a mechanical fastener. Stapling is always encouraged too. Nice pic of the old outlet, btw.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

ABC1979 said:


> Siemens/ITE breakers in a Cutler-Hammer panel...nice; it's only a couple, majority rules I guess. Same for the non-gfci receps in an unfinished basement. And I'm pretty sure the backfed breaker needs a mechanical fastener. Stapling is always encouraged too. Nice pic of the old outlet, btw.


The guy insisted that we reuse as much as we could. There is a gfi outlet. The one on the right. Staples were added last week


----------

